# Beverly Dam , Muskingum Fishing



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

We are going out this evening to try our hand at some river fishing just below the Beverly dam on the Muskingum. I have never river fished here in Ohio and want to try our hand at some channels and some saugeyes and whatever else we can come up with. Anyone that can give me some pointers on what to use and how to use it would be great. I am used to throwing day old shrimp for channels along with night crawlers but I have discovered that shrimp does not work well in Ohio waters. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## waterwolf (May 18, 2007)

fresh chickenliver bluegills all work good as due chubs


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I've worked in this area for years and seen some real nice stringers of Saugeye caught right below the locks. Great eating fish !!


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

I've never fished at Beverly. I do fish the next dam upstream from beverly, place called Luke Shute. A friend and I go there a few times each year and have fun with Channel Cats. Usually creek Chubs or Soft Craws tossed right into the spillway and drifted along the lock wall does the trick. Usually lots of numbers doing this with both Channels and Bass. Seems the bigger fish we have caught in that pool are a couple miles downstream from the dam. If you launch a boat at Luke Shute keep an eye out for the big rock just under the surface at the upper side of the ramp. Ripped both motor and transom off a boat there about 15 years ago.


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

Well , We ended up not doing very well got 2 channels about 2 lbs each and some fish that a guy on the dam called a sheepshead. Are these good eating fish ? They do not resemble the type of sheephead I am used to getting in saltwater but had decent size to them. The water was suprisingly low all the way across the river there average was about 3' with almost 6' right under the spillway. Seems that the water is way down or at least I hope that is the case.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Some people eat sheephead some people dont, I thought I heard one time that there was a trick to cleaning them, cant argue with the fact though that they are a fun fish to catch


----------



## Sky Pilot (Jul 15, 2007)

Little brother and a buddy drove clear up to Lake Erie and fished in Sandusky Bay to celebrate their high school graduation, brought an outboard, rented a rowboat, putty-putted out into the bay and pulled in several sheephead. They cleaned them and fried them and pronounced them quite good!


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I generaly see the Saugeye fisherman below the falls right after a good rain when the water is rising. This has been a dry summer and yes the river is low now. I allways wanted to put a pole in my work truck (big logo on side) and slip down the bank during prime time but was afraid of someone calling into the office reporting me. You know how some people are -can't mind to their own business and let a guy fish his lunch time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2007)

i fished the beverly dam sometimes mostly with chicken livers and worms and we always caught nice channels and decent sheepshead. we cleaned a lot of fish over the years and they are decent to eat. if you want to catch some nice channels go down to the next dam at lowell and fish the first big swift on the big wall side and since the water is down fish up near the swift in a boat i can guarantee you will catch some channels in there if they are biting at all. if caught 30 inch channels up there and a lot of 17-20 inch channels over the years. use chicken livers thats all you'll need. twist the bait on so it doesnt fall off and cast gently . just let your bait run down the swift and keep repeating that until you get some hits. good luck catfish hall


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

Do not sweat it Jigger , my good friends own all the fields of corn that you have to go through to get to the West side of the dam. They would not say a word, that is if the logo isn't one of the big power comany's  What are the prefered baits for the saugeye ?

Daddy , Thanks for the tips I will have to try that this next week , was also thinking of putting in around the next dam up Luke Chute. Still trying to figure this Ohio freshwater fishing out.

Did hit AEP this week-end both Saturday and Sunday night and man the bite was on. We landed over 20 LM ranging from 1lbs up to the monster of the day 5.8 lbs , caught by the wife on the bottom using a nightcrawler. Also caught several crappie on bettle spins.


----------

